

Chinese Secretly Recreate Austrian Town - spiralganglion
http://www.spiegel.de/international/europe/0,1518,768754,00.html

======
arkitaip
Legal issues aside, this is such an interesting engineering project. I hope
the people behind will be open about their process because it would seem that
there are many learning opportunities here; this knowledge could some day be
useful in non-tourism contexts.

